
The Nuclear Tech Breakthrough That Could Make Oil Obsolete - victorvation
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-22/the-nuclear-tech-breakthrough-that-could-make-oil-obsolete
======
sbierwagen
Flagged, link to a podcast

~~~
mindcrime
Why? There's no particular requirement that all submitted stories be in text
form.

